# FLORIDA Process



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

In search of information regarding Florida municipal department hireing process. Polygraph....Pysch Exam....Any tips or experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

spade12 @ Wed 03 Nov said:


> In search of information regarding Florida municipal department hireing process. Polygraph....Pysch Exam....Any tips or experiences would be greatly appreciated.


Study for the test, workout a lot, practice for the oral boards and read up on the poly.
What counties/cites are you looking at? 
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Port St. Lucie, Boca Raton, St Petersburg.....Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

If you go to www.policestandards.org they provide all the info needed for police agencies in the greater Tampa/St. Petersburg area. Good luck!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Boca Raton is a good department with good benefits. I have a few friends that enjoy it over there. I would look into the St Lucie SO over Port St Lucie PD. Also PBSO is hiring as well and they have 3000 employees and a new sheriff was just elected, the former Chief of the West Palm Beach PD and they are expecting good things from him.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice....Much appreciated.....Wish me Luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

anyone know anything about Miami Dade County Police?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

If you want to work in the Miami-Dade area, learn SPANISH. Miami-Dade has always had a reputation as good department to work in. The area has a very high crime rate and any decent housing is expensive. Its the only county in Florida that has a appointed police chief instead of an elected sheriff, although all the officers are deputy sheriff's.


----------

